# Americans, how much is this product in America?



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

This product is banned in America. They are unworthy. Let them eat burgers and french fries


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

Its not too popular where i am from. Sushi is big, but not that shit.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> This product is banned in America. They are unworthy. Let them eat burgers and french fries


huh?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> View attachment 180996


Who gives a shit.  Taste like crap, has too much salt,  and is very unhealthy, which is why the Rich buy it and end up dead...


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Its not too popular where i am from. Sushi is big, but not that shit.



When there is no money, Americans eat all kinds of shit, like "sushi"


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> View attachment 180996







Click to Zoom​










​*Plaza Osetra Golden Farmed Sturgeon Caviar, 8.8 oz*

Item #832348
Your Price​
559.99$​Price Per OUNCE: $63.64
Shipping & Handling Included*
Features:
​



Superior Quality Malossol Caviar

Color Ranges from Amber to Brilliant Gold

Vacuum Sealed Tin

Product of Bulgaria

Serves 7-12


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not too popular where i am from. Sushi is big, but not that shit.
> ...


you are a dumbfuck. JS


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Click to Zoom


Do you dream, my boy?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not too popular where i am from. Sushi is big, but not that shit.
> ...



Sushi, unlike caviar, doesn't taste like wolf pussy.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> When there is no money, Americans eat all kinds of shit, like "sushi"


Tell the stupid Americans the whole truth


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Click to Zoom
> ...



See post #10


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > When there is no money, Americans eat all kinds of shit, like "sushi"
> ...



I'll torment them and see how they justify themselves. It's very funny when you know the real answer


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 180996
> ...


You know what looks like Caviar, packaged like caviar , taste about the same as caviar but costs a whole lot less than caviar?  And just as unhealthy as caviar?

The poor mans caviar..$3.00


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Inmar said:
> ...


I also know the real answer ...
Let the stupid Americans try to "fool the frog"


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> View attachment 180996



*The sale of natural black caviar in America is FORBIDDEN!*
**


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

I've only had it a few times, but I loved it.  That little *pop* in your mouth, jolt of salt and fish, combined with whatever it's served on.  I've had little piles of it on oysters and once on toast with some sort of spread.
It's very fun.
Much bigger favorite of mine than vodka.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2018)

Eat a lot of caviar do you  Seli?  Want me to drive you to the store?


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

Caviar from the caspian sea is banned, you fucking morons.
I understand you retards are not americans but do they even google in your third world shit hole?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 7, 2018)

You again? Don't you ever go away???


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 180996
> ...


Does black caviar come from African American fish?


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Caviar from the caspian sea is banned, you fucking morons.
> I understand you retards are not americans but do they even google in your third world shit hole?


Why?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Inmar said:
> ...


Both of you gulag escapees are about as funny as a heart attack.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Caviar from the caspian sea is banned, you fucking morons.
> ...


Because they refuse to release plans to conserve the fish because they are so over-fished.
The fish is facing extinction.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Just like the Democrat party?

Is The Democratic Party Going Extinct?


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> Eat a lot of caviar do you  Seli?  Want me to drive you to the store?


Do not write nonsense ...
Even in Russia, most black caviar is fake or contraband.
In America you can only sell artificial caviar


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Eat a lot of caviar do you  Seli?  Want me to drive you to the store?
> ...


Artificial caviar?

Does that come from?


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Eat a lot of caviar do you  Seli?  Want me to drive you to the store?
> ...


The difference between the words Artificial and Natural, the Americans do not understand.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Oh yeah......


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

I remembered one of O'Henry's stories. Cowboy gave Mary a necklace of natural pearls for $ 5. Then, he was told that these were glass beads filled with vinegar essence.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Eat a lot of caviar do you  Seli?  Want me to drive you to the store?
> ...



So, you are ridiculing America for not buying your fake Russian caviar?  
On the upside, we are about to destroy your economy with barrel after barrel of inexpensive American gas and oil. 
Put that on a cracker...


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> So, you are ridiculing America for not buying your fake Russian caviar?
> On the upside, we are about to destroy your economy with barrel after barrel of inexpensive American gas and oil.
> Put that on a cracker...


It is very revealing that you identify black sturgeon caviar with oil ... You are looking for a solution in the right direction ... It is this caviar that is sold in America


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> I remembered one of O'Henry's stories. Cowboy gave Mary a necklace of natural pearls for $ 5. Then, he was told that these were glass beads filled with vinegar essence.


- This is not O'Henry, but Alexander Dumas "20 thousand leagues under the water"
- This is not Cowboy, but whale hunter John Net ... But from the same - stupid American


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2018)

You identified caviar with oil.  I just mentioned how our abundant gas and oil is about to deliver Putin with a one, two punch.  So, how much caviar do you consume last year?  I could buy a boat load with the royalties from my gas and oil lease, if it didn't taste like shit.   
But at least you'll have wodka. Lots and lots of wodka to drowned your sorrows...


----------



## Selivan (Mar 7, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> You identified caviar with oil.  I just mentioned how our abundant gas and oil is about to deliver Putin with a one, two punch.  So, how much caviar do you consume last year?  I could buy a boat load with the royalties from my gas and oil lease, if it didn't taste like shit.
> But at least you'll have wodka. Lots and lots of wodka to drowned your sorrows...


Do not try to switch to another topic.
No replies will be made.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

I prefer Lays potato chips.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> You again? Don't you ever go away???


Doo fleez ehvehr go a whey?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> I prefer Lays potato chips.


I prefer Alotta Fagina.


----------



## petro (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 180996
> ...


You can get anything on the Black Market. A Russian should know this.
I like my illegal caviar with some baked  Bald Eagle with a helping of Common Loon.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Do not try to switch to another topic.
> No replies will be made.



The topic was, "How to malign Americans".  So, right back at ya. 
So what's up with the fake caviar thing?  Is it just second nature for Russians to try to screw people over?


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> The topic was, "How to malign Americans".  So, right back at ya.
> So what's up with the fake caviar thing?  Is it just second nature for Russians to try to screw people over?



Theme is called: How much does the caviar cost in America. You should have given the correct answer that in America the sale of black caviar is prohibited. That's all. Now you are trying to grasp and justify yourself. You lose.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


The caviar Americans eat is Beluga caviar. Russians eat the caviar from crayfish.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> View attachment 180996


About a henweigh...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...


and I always thought that Soviets ate the shit that Putin crapped out.


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

Only such a black caviar is natural. Soviet brand, glass jar and mandatory inscription ГОСТ 7442-2002

ГОСТ 7442-2002 Икра зернистая осетровых рыб. Технические условия


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > The topic was, "How to malign Americans".  So, right back at ya.
> ...



I never lose.  Show us your car again...
So how much do *you* pay for fake Russian caviar?  I pay nothing..


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> The caviar Americans eat is Beluga caviar. Russians eat the caviar from crayfish.



Beluga and Sevruga-the most tasteless. It is best Sturgeon. Save up the money and buy the usual meat of these fish. Then you will understand


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



What car? You have already lost and again justified. The more you justify yourself, the more you lose


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

Why don't we just raise sturgeon in tanks like we do salmon, and then we can repopulate the species and have all the caviar we want.


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why don't we just raise sturgeon in tanks like we do salmon, and then we can repopulate the species and have all the caviar we want.


You will be surprised, but only such sturgeon fish and caviar are allowed for sale. It is forbidden to extract wild sturgeon fish


----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we just raise sturgeon in tanks like we do salmon, and then we can repopulate the species and have all the caviar we want.
> ...


I am no gourmet, so to me one fish's eggs would probably taste like another.  But I hope they can coax the species back.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Selivan said:


> *Americans, how much is this product in America?*




*The question*, my naive, gullible little Babushka, should be:  How much black caviar can the average American afford to buy and eat vs. the average Russian?      BTW, I can get Kolikov Natural Black Sturgeon and about 30 other varieties, no problem.  #RussiaSucksDonkeyDick

So, DicklessWonder thinks he's found ONE THING in Russia we can't get here vs. about 200,000 things we can get here they will NEVER see over there!    Wheeeee!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we just raise sturgeon in tanks like we do salmon, and then we can repopulate the species and have all the caviar we want.
> ...




https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MYUT64O/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

Рогуль, пашел нахуй!


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I am no gourmet, so to me one fish's eggs would probably taste like another.  But I hope they can coax the species back.



This story about the preservation and increase in the number of sturgeon fish lasts from the 70s. No progress can be seen


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> Рогуль, пашел нахуй!




Little Babushka, my Little Babushka!


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## G.T. (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> This product is banned in America. They are unworthy. Let them eat burgers and french fries


you are obsessively butthurt with americans dude. might want to get your insecurities addressed with a therapist


----------



## Inmar (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Mar 7, 2018)

Inmar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am no gourmet, so to me one fish's eggs would probably taste like another.  But I hope they can coax the species back.
> ...


That's actually sad.  There's a lot of poaching going on, then.  Money trumps all.


----------



## ding (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone actually been to the Caspian Sea?  I have.  It's so fucking polluted.  I can't believe anyone would eat anything from it.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why don't we just raise sturgeon in tanks like we do salmon, and then we can repopulate the species and have all the caviar we want.



There is a fairly good sized fish farm in NC that raises sturgeon.


----------

